# Rescued bird needs a home (Sydney,Australia)



## Mochang (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello everyone, i rescued a young pigeon who was good for dead when i found him, he is now flying and eating alone but i don't think he will ever leave. I didn't anticipate having a pet, i was hoping he would become more independant  

so if anyone can offer this bird some saftey of a good home i would be more than happy to hand him over, i travel around a fair bit and am in no position to keep pets.

any advice or contacts would be greatly appreciated


----------



## echobee (Feb 2, 2012)

Did you find him a home yet? I have a rescued pigeon who can not fly.. and if I can not find him a home - I want to find him a friend! Let me know


----------

